
F5 Acquires Nginx - mlindner
https://www.f5.com/company/news/press-releases/f5-acquires-nginx-to-bridge-netops-devops
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19362326)

